# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  المعارضة الليبية تعترف باخطاء في التحقيق بمقتل يونس

## Sad Story

*(ا ف ب) - اعترف مصطفى عبد الجليل رئيس المجلس الوطني الانتقالي الليبي الخميس بحدوث "اخطاء" في التحقيق في اغتيال اللواء عبد الفتاح يونس القائد العسكري للثوار.
وقال عبد الجليل "حدثت اخطاء من جانب اللجنة التنفيذية سنقوم بتصحيحها وابعاد اعضائها الذين ارتكبوا هذه الاخطاء وهي اخطاء ادارية".

الا انه اضاف ان التحقيق اسفر عن نتائج وعن معرفة الجناة الذين سيتم اعتقالهم عندما لن يكون لذلك تاثير على مصالح الثورة.

واعرب عبد الجليل عن الاسف لمقتل يونس الذي نسبه الى "مؤامرة" ضد القائد العسكري للثوار.

وقد اغتيل اللواء عبد الفتاح يونس في 28 تموز/يوليو اثناء عودته الى بنغازي معتقلا، ليطرح تحديا سياسيا هائلا على المجلس الانتقالي. وانضم يونس الى قوات المتمردين على القذافي بعد ان كان حليفا ورفيقا للزعيم الليبي.

وتعرض المجلس لانتقادات لدوره في الاحداث التي ادت الى مقتل يونس، فضلا عن تعامله مع حادث الاغتيال نفسه.

ورغم عدم توافر التفاصيل والتي لا زالت بانتظار التحقيق فيها، فمن المعروف ان عضوا بارزا بالمجلس الانتقالي وهو علي العيساوي وقع على امر بالقبض على يونس ما اثار اتهامات بان المجلس ربما ساعد في تسهيل اغتياله من حيث لا يدري.

كما تعرض "وزير دفاع" الثوار جلال الدغيلي وابرز مساعديه لانتقادات لمواصلتهما جولة خارجية رغم ورود انباء اغتيال يونس.

وواجه المجلس احتجاجات غاضبة وعنيفة احيانا من جانب ابناء قبيلة العبيدي التي ينتمي اليها يونس فضلا عن مطالب بالاصلاح من مجموعات كانت في طليعة الثورة التي بدأت في 17 شباط/فبراير.

وتطالب قبيلة العبيدي بالقصاص، ومنذ مقتل اللواء يونس ظهرت توترات قبلية الى السطح في بلد شكلت فيه العشائرية لعقود اساس تسوية النزاعات في غياب مؤسسات قضائية فاعلة.*

----------

